# Has Anyone Ordered From Slingshooting.com ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Sorry it is *Slingshooting.com *I can't change the topic

Was just wondering if anyone has and what has been your experience. Is the rubber fresh or dried out ?

And most importantly is their shipping faster than Dankung, which is so slow I don't want to order from them any more !!!

Just wondering ?

wll


----------



## tangolima (Mar 2, 2020)

I just put in my 2nd order a few hours ago. They are good. The 1st order I got 2 frames that come with bands and tubes. The bands and tubes outlast the Chinese cheapies at least 3 to 1. So went back in to have more of the elastics. I will start cutting my own bands and saving money.

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tangolima (Mar 2, 2020)

Oh my bad. For some reason I saw simpleshot.com. Getting old sucks. It was simpleshot.com where I put in the orders. Don't know anything about the outfit OP was asking about. My apologies folks.

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

About twenty orders from Slingshooting.com and latest is done yesterday.

Good stuff and never any problems with any products I have ordered.

Customer service works well too :thumbsup:

No fear to get fake products.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have made 3 orders from them, shipping was faster than expected and the products were straight top of the line. Will be doing more business with them soon


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

In terms of delivery times, a good dose of patience will be required in the coming months, given the abysmal state of the airline sector and massive backlogs in cargo shipments in general around the world - thanks to the CCP Virus and its destructive trail.

I would also assume that the "free shipping" concept of Aliexpress may be a sidelined for quite some time to come.

The seller at https://slingshooting.com/ sometimes posts on this forum as "JPD Madrid". No problems with this seller, at least as far as I have heard.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

tangolima said:


> Oh my bad. For some reason I saw simpleshot.com. Getting old sucks. It was simpleshot.com where I put in the orders. Don't know anything about the outfit OP was asking about. My apologies folks.
> 
> -TL
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Hey, happens to me every day! You are right, getting old really blows.


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Just placed my first order from them im excited to see how long it takes and the quality of the elastics and catty's! Will definitely let you know!!


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I tried to when they first started advertising on the forums. Tried to buy a nice looking slingshot for what seemed like a very good price, but the price doubled in the shopping cart. Which made it about average priced. So... whatever. Then I got a message saying I didn't have enough "points" for free shipping. The price of the slingshot doubled again before the shipping was added. Now it felt like I was getting ripped off, but wait I got another message telling me I didn't have enough points to make the purchase and in order to get enough points for the privilege of giving them my money I was supposed to go around on social media, forums, and such mentioning how great the guy and his store are.

Nope, not buying anything from them.


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

I sincerely hate that for you Bob! I know the feelings of being burned or turned off by a supplier but i didn't seem to have Any problems like that when i placed my order and it was fairly large (nice frame, bulk elastics, new pouch, etc..) i plan on being stuck inside a lil longer so i went for it but the shipping was surprisingly cheap and i didn't see any price discrepancies so I'll keep you posted on how they look when they get here( i will note they have two warehouses in China and spain and if you try to mix items in your cart from the different warehouses it getts ridiculously expensive)


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Order from both slingshooting.com and Dankung recently, Slingshooting took 2 weeks to arrive, Dankung to 6 weeks the difference is Slingshooting you pay postage, Dankung it's free. No problem with the quality of the rubber from Slingshooting but the quality of the 2050/1632 cocktail band were poorer than the ones I have had in the past and will not be getting any more!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I have been waiting one month now my package from China store 

Usually just two weeks from ordering to delivery.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

When I order from Dankung or GZK I always order about 100 meters of tubes. That way I don't have to order very often. Keep them in a small refrigerator till I need them. When I make my tube sets up I spray them with this . Really helps their longevity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I usually don't order that much at a time but I'll order 40mts worth. I do keep all elastic in the refrigerator, but coating them with 303 while in the frig is a very good idea, I will start doing that.

Thank you for the heads up.

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

yes both dankung and slingshooting are good for different items.yes dankung takes longer and is free but with the cheaper prices on most things at slingshooting it makes up for the cartage you have to spend 39 usd to get a big reduction in shipping costs at slingshooting 3 rolls of precise cheaper that way.and if you buy there pouches you save a small fortune.compared to dankungs liquid bullet pouches.allso i cant yous there website properly to get the free items. slingshooting dont sell sheshou flat band .which i am still waiting on,from dankung to try. if i dont find the sheshou .8 better than the precise .75 i will just buy through slingshooting .if Kalevala has had no problems in 20 orders i will stick with them.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

sorry made a mistake slingshooting give a bigger discount if your order is over 0.8kg. just tried putting 4 rolls precise 3rd gen .75 in there cart and they said cartage would be 4 dollars because its over 0.8kg its a lot of rubber but very cheap that way.


----------



## greenwart (Apr 24, 2020)

I just got my order from them today June 9. I ordered may 16 so basically 3 weeks. Real pleased with the shipment. Tons of extra stuff band tying tube, pouches and ammo bag.will have to see if the product works as advertised.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

My latest order from Spain store was quite fast.

Ordered 03.06 and today 11.06 was delivery :thumbsup:

My order from China store (29.04) is still on it's way...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I ordered from them again yesterday, they do a good job shipping and their products are first rate. I ordered more small pouches and a few little extras.

wll


----------



## Sportingshot (Sep 18, 2019)

I order far too much from slingshooting.com ????, always a good service, never waited more than 3 weeks for delivery, average is 2 weeks, only thing they don't sell which I like is the black amber belt but they said they will stock it soon


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Hey guys i finally received my order from slingshooting.com today! Lots of great stuff in great condition!! Overall pleased though i too wish they would speed up on shipping. I made my first sling mail unboxing video if you guys wanna check out my goodies I'll post a link for you, apologies for the less than spectacular camera work im stil new and using my S9.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

My package from China store arrived last Monday (22.06).

It was ordered 29.04. Too much stuff in China post I guess and less air traffic than normal.

Package from Spain store came in two weeks.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

been waiting 2 months for dankung and china slingshooting a month,but slingshooting china last order i placed in april took just 3 weeks which to Australia is good


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well apparently my pouches from Slingshooting came in along with my INCREDIBLY expensive 3M Super Seamstick 1/2" Basting Tape from Sailrite !! That tape will last me a life time.

I plan on using it on the tubes when pulled before wrapping with ribbon, this stuff is very, very, very sticky and assures nothing can slip. If it works like I hope it will, I may shorten my pull tension when I make my pseudos by a couple of inches which MIGHT extend the life of the Pseudo ... who knows.

The pouches are one size bigger than the 43mm x 13mm x 7mm I have been using for 1/4" steel, they are there 48mm x15mm x 8mm. The are still small enough for 1/4 but more for 5/16' to 3/8" ball .. I just hope they are not that god awful pink color (of course saying that will be the kiss of death !!). I can handle the blue, barely, but I want black !

I will post pictures tomorrow. My GZK order has still not left the factory because of the number of pouches I ordered I do believe ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

My Slingshooting pouches came in and I love them, they are 48mm x 15mm x 8mm. I love them so much I ordered a bunch more, these are work for 1/4", 5/16" *and* 3/8" Just what the doctor ordered.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Man alive I have a few orders from China that I have been waiting almost of month, seems at times when they hit the US shore they slow down ;- ), Still hoping I get a couple packages by the end of the week, but I think it will be next week when things arrive in all possibility.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Ordered another batch of 1030 tubes from Slingshooting as well as some 2040's. The 2040's are extremely versatile and the 1030's I'm loving for small ball. very quick, relatively easy to pull and being looped easy to make. Of course I can use 2040's for 1/4" and5/16" but they are good for the 3/8" steel also.

wll


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I hear the frustration of waiting for my sling shooting.com order. I will get it on Monday it will be exactly 30 days?? Half of that was here in the US.

Cheers


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Man alive, I have items that are in USPS post offices just a few hundred miles from where I live and they have not moved in three days... whats going on, this is ridiculous !!

After a month of traveling time I really start to get impatient. The USPS is in do-do because of the Covid-19 situation, but I still want my stuff .... WHAT could possibly be more important than me getting my slingshot supplies ... I can't think of anything;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Got my order in from Slingshooting.com .. got everything i wanted, but the small pouch has changed a bit, the hole in the center is really to big for my 1/4' steel. I texted them and told them my problem, and they will make good on my next shipment ... a sign of a trustworthy company :- ).

I have another order coming, but I will order again.

wll


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't think I'll be buying anything else from china anytime soon.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

It was Howdy Doody Time in the mail box today as I finally got one of my packages from Ali Express. It was quite a few spools of black ribbon for wrapping on pouches, Pseudos and stuff .. It is now my favorite tying material since I built my slingshot jig. I payed .80c per roll if I can remember from 2.5 months ago ? It is now actually cheaper by quite a bit .. So I ordered a few more rolls to always have on hand.

I still have a few rolls of clear to use, but I really like the black. this is all 5mm wide and 20M long. ... great stuff. I have a couple of more 1030 looped sets to tie, so I may use this, but not sure ?

wll


----------



## ATO75 (May 4, 2020)

wll said:


> Sorry it is *Slingshooting.com *I can't change the topic
> 
> Was just wondering if anyone has and what has been your experience. Is the rubber fresh or dried out ?
> 
> ...


 i have ordered from there before. Bands were good. Shipping was reasonable for covid times. As for dankung I will never order from there again. Way too slow and they have no idea whats going on. Terrible service.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ATO75 said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry it is *Slingshooting.com *I can't change the topic
> ...


I agree with you 100% .. they have fallen down the tubes as they say !!

wll


----------

